# Newbie alert...



## shinyobsessive (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all, I'm totally new to the waterless washing, but considering it as I always get moaned at when I take up my parents driveway and outside tap for a full day most weekends...
I'm looking at using a waterless wash every other week inbetween regular washes so I'm trying to keep costs down.
Thinking of using a hand pump washer, I've got some chemical guys waterless wash and I'll be using a local petrol station jet wash for heavy dirt.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

shinyobsessive said:


> I've got some chemical guys waterless wash and I'll be using a local petrol station jet wash for heavy dirt.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.


Assuming that you have the CG Hose Free Eco Wash, there's already a thread
with plenty of info. Waterless, or less water washing is not a black art! Most of 
the dirt you find on a car will fully dissolve in water anyway. What the product 
does is help to lubricate its way off the paint.

The ONR sticky thread at the top of this section has links to 2 other threads
that show you techniques to adopt. The best advice is to initially follow either
to the letter and adapt your own technique once you have some experience
and better faith in how the products work. Your best investment will be in
micro-fibre cloths. With waterless, you can't have too many - though they
_don't_ need to be top-quality and deep pile!

Enjoy your new-found freedom!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## shinyobsessive (Feb 14, 2013)

The stuff i have is the eco smart stuff, I've tried it but not keen as its not a proper wash.
I'll have a look at getting the hose free stuff this weekend.
Cheers.


----------

